# US citizen marrying a UK citizen and returning to the UK



## lobsterhack (Feb 16, 2011)

My fiance and I (I am American, he is British) plan to have a simple civil ceremony at some point over the next two to three months. We will apply for a spouse/ marriage visa and intend to settle in the UK. We have not yet decided where we will get married, as we are unsure as to whether there are any advantages to marrying in US vs the UK. Also, is there any formal paperwork required for either of us to get permission to enter either country for the purpose of getting married? If anyone has any insight into this, it would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a number of threads here on spouse visas for the UK. The overwhelming consensus seems to be that it's easy (and cheaper) to marry in the US and apply for a spouse visa for the US spouse. The hassle is the wait for the spouse visa to come through after the application has been made, which sometimes entails a period of separation for the spouses, if the UK spouse has a job to get back to. But, it's only one visa fee.

If you decide to marry in the UK, the US spouse will need to apply first for a fiancé visa (assuming she is planning on settling in the UK after the wedding), and then after the wedding for the spouse visa. This involves two visa fees, as well as having to provide "proof" of your intention to marry within the allotted time period, plus I think you have to wait until after you're married to be able to work in the UK. (But I'm not sure about that one.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> There are a number of threads here on spouse visas for the UK. The overwhelming consensus seems to be that it's easy (and cheaper) to marry in the US and apply for a spouse visa for the US spouse. The hassle is the wait for the spouse visa to come through after the application has been made, which sometimes entails a period of separation for the spouses, if the UK spouse has a job to get back to. But, it's only one visa fee.
> 
> If you decide to marry in the UK, the US spouse will need to apply first for a fiancé visa (assuming she is planning on settling in the UK after the wedding), and then after the wedding for the spouse visa. This involves two visa fees, as well as having to provide "proof" of your intention to marry within the allotted time period, plus I think you have to wait until after you're married to be able to work in the UK. (But I'm not sure about that one.)


Just to confirm what Bev has said. Yes, marry in US if you want less hassle and to save money, though you may have other reasons for wanting to wed in UK, such as family wishes. And yes, with fiancée visa, you cannot work until you get your further leave to remain as spouse (though you can get it in days if you pay extra for premium service). For a wedding in US, you basically just have to meet any local requirements about getting a license, blood test etc, but do ask your courthouse about any special requirements they may have for a marriage involving a foreigner (usually just passport). Your British fiancé needs no special visa - just the usual visa waiver.

So the procedure for you to get married in US and settle in UK:
1. Your fiancé travels to US.
2. You get married and obtain a state (or city) marriage certificate.
3. You apply for your settlement visa as spouse of a British citizen. If you pay $300 extra for priority, you will get your visa within 2 weeks, and often much sooner.
4. Travel to UK. Your visa will be valid for 27 months. You can work straight after arrival. After 2 years you apply for indefinite leave to remain, and after a further year you can apply for naturalisation as British citizen.

The British government has said they are looking to tighten the rules on marriage and settlement involving non-EU citizens, which when enacted will come into force perhaps in a year's time. So I suggest you don't wait too long to make your mind up!


----------



## Hursty19 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am in a similar situation myself. I was thinking of doing the same. My question is...if I lived in the UK with my wife for a few years would the fact I married on a visa waiver affect me getting a visa in America in later life?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hursty19 said:


> I am in a similar situation myself. I was thinking of doing the same. My question is...if I lived in the UK with my wife for a few years would the fact I married on a visa waiver affect me getting a visa in America in later life?


You should post the question on US forum, but I wouldn't have thought so, as you have done nothing wrong and just a change of mind after several years of marriage.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hursty19 said:


> I am in a similar situation myself. I was thinking of doing the same. My question is...if I lived in the UK with my wife for a few years would the fact I married on a visa waiver affect me getting a visa in America in later life?


There is nothing wrong with marrying in the US on a VWP as long as you are going to the US with the intention of returning back home after the wedding. (Usually best to bring proof of this intention with you in case you're asked on entry.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Joppa said:


> The British government has said they are looking to tighten the rules on marriage and settlement involving non-EU citizens, which when enacted will come into force perhaps in a year's time. So I suggest you don't wait too long to make your mind up! !


In a year's time?!? I thought it is to be introduced in just over 2 months from now i.e in April 2012. 

Whoops....I just read you wrote that last year..sorry my bad!  (I tried deleting my message but unable to do so)


----------

